# Forum Market Place



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

With lack of train shows and The Internet seemingly the only game in town I was wondering if the Forum Market Place is still an active selling site.I have given up with ebay and have had much success selling on Facebook but thought this site is another option.....


----------



## Old feller (Mar 30, 2012)

I too have wondered about Market Place as an option to make my extra AF available. 
I have learned to use Ebay but there must be a better way to find AF folks. Without all the fees etc.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

I bought my 336 Northern set, with all the cars, in excellent condition from the for sale section here, cheap!! I quit using ebay years ago because of the all the fees, and I now use Marketplace on facebook.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

As soon as they figure out a way to make a buck off of that FB will be charging too. Enjoy it while it lasts.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I do not participate in FB in any way. I understand from comments elsewhere there are supposedly 2,000 S scale participants on the FB .IO forums. They are supposedly mostly S scale rather than high rail people. With that many viewing it might be a good place to sell S gauge items.


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

I am not a FB participate and never intend to be. Too much nonsense, at least here locally. Case in point, as I have commented here recently, I work part time at a town and country store that is closing soon. It seems everyday I get customers coming into the store and telling me they read on FB that so and so store chain is coming in. So far there are four different chains coming here. All the people are certain because they read it on FB. Funny how those of us working there know otherwise but FB readers know for certain their information is factual. I find it interesting that FB is nothing more than a gossip site and if it is posted on FB then it becomes "fact" no matter the subject. I know of several problems these know it all posters have created around here. No thanks!!

Kenny


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

And it’s not only FB... ..the internet itself is full of “inaccuracies” (flat out lies), plus the fact that people will believe only what they want to believe, as we have all seen in the last 3 or 4 months in particular...


----------



## Chuck7612 (Jul 2, 2017)

AmFlyer said:


> I do not participate in FB in any way. I understand from comments elsewhere there are supposedly 2,000 S scale participants on the FB .IO forums. They are supposedly mostly S scale rather than high rail people. With that many viewing it might be a good place to sell S gauge items.


Here are the membership numbers for several FB groups:

NASG - 800
S Scale Model Railroading - 1,700
American Flyer Trains - 3,400 (this includes some O and HO too; no selling permitted)
American Flyer Trains Back on Track - 2,400 (this includes some O and HO too; no selling permitted)
S-Helper/MTH S Scale/American Models and other S-Scale 1/64th trains - 1,100
1/64 S Scale & HiRail Yardsale - 500
American Flyer Swap Meet - 1,600

On Groups.io there are these two groups:

S-Trains - 200 (toy and high-rail focused)
Promoting And Discussing Fine Scale Model Railroading in 1/64th (S) Scale - 800 (fine scale modelling focused)


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Chuck.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Chuck7612 said:


> Here are the membership numbers for several FB groups:
> 
> NASG - 800
> S Scale Model Railroading - 1,700
> ...


I belong to several of those sites.


----------



## MitchR (Sep 27, 2020)

flyernut said:


> I bought my 336 Northern set, with all the cars, in excellent condition from the for sale section here, cheap!! I quit using ebay years ago because of the all the fees, and I now use Marketplace on facebook.


Burned


----------



## AmFlyerFan (Jan 27, 2019)

flyernut said:


> I belong to several of those sites.


 I'll have to check out some of those sites.

I'll also have Nothing to do with FB, I'll peek at my wife's site from time to time. I told her not to even post my picture there.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have started viewing Facebook Market place, but have not sighted any deals. Locally the prices are up there. I would not consider a mail delivery.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

There are several selling sites on FB which are pretty much hobbyists.


----------



## flyguy55 (Apr 20, 2015)

On FB American Flyer Swap Meet and American Flyer Buy Sell Trade are two of the betterselling sites pretty much all hobbyists.Like ebay there are guys that have no idea what real value of trains are as you will see an Atlantic Freight Set for $200 but you will also see F9 Klondike Set for $80.You have to join these groups as a member to view and be active on them.The most common selling site you see is Market Place which generally is local sales and is pretty much like Craigslist.There are some terrific sellers on the member sites and much useful information.As always it is buyer beware but overall it beats ebay in my opinion.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't have a FB account. Have not wanted one. But would want another place to get AF.
99% of my stuff is from ebay and 1% from the forum here. I have looked at Craigs list but
I know there is a local guy that works it pretty hard. I have seen stuff but sellers think they have antiques
and want too much. Ebay still works best for me.


----------



## MitchR (Sep 27, 2020)

mopac said:


> I don't have a FB account. Have not wanted one. But would want another place to get AF.
> 99% of my stuff is from ebay and 1% from the forum here. I have looked at Craigs list but
> I know there is a local guy that works it pretty hard. I have seen stuff but sellers think they have antiques
> and want too much. Ebay still works best for me.


Safest!


----------



## Model Train Depo (Sep 4, 2021)

MitchR said:


> Safest!


There are other options like modeltraindepo.com


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Getting back to the original question about Forum Market Place here, as far as I know, it’s still active, at least as active as we want to make it….

Don’t reall know until you give it a try….


----------

